# CRS dying!!!



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Well, its been awhile since I posted my crs being berried but they are dying now....ive lost 7 out of my 10 that I started with...one by one...each day... And I do not know why they are dying! nothing has changed!!! or anything!! =T... My parameters are same as before, triple checking, temp solid at 23....!!! I am so sad now =(


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Can you list more info? 

No3

Ph, gh, kh, tds

whats in the tank, soil plants, rocks, wood, misc and what kinda water change schedule?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Are you using tap water, RO or a mix?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Using cichlid water conditioner to 200 ppm starting with RO water. 
Nitrate = 0
Nitrite = 0
Ammonia = 0
Ph = 6.6
GH: 7

I got wood, moss balls and fluval stratum.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

any changes in food - packeted or fresh/frozen vegetables?

sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

I only use mosura products and I follow directions.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

how big are your waterchanges? and is the 200ppm constant in the tank waters?


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

Are you running any CO2?


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Waterchanges I do 10% a week, condition the ro water to 200 and drip method it in. and no CO2


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

could be a disease, which spreads quickly. 
Or just weak stock (genes).
There's no need to drip water changes.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Well dripping for waterchanges would be best I assumed as I use a aqualifter to do it anyways. What diseases could it be and what cures could I use for it?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Flazky said:


> Well dripping for waterchanges would be best I assumed as I use a aqualifter to do it anyways. What diseases could it be and what cures could I use for it?


It's hard to tell, because there's no additional information, or even pictures. But you either remove them from this tank or redo this tank altogether. If you're down to 3/10, then that's pretty much the only way to rectify the incident. a couple of deaths in a large colony once a month is considered normal; this is rather extreme.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

ahhhhh damn.. haha, thought I had this figured out too. kept the water as stable as I could =(. One thing I forgot to mention, was that I did have an algae bloom, but I siphoned it out during one of my water changes.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

> ahhhhh damn.. haha, thought I had this figured out too. kept the water as stable as I could =(. One thing I forgot to mention, was that I did have an algae bloom, but I siphoned it out during one of my water changes.


That maybe the cause, the bloom would mean something went out of balance. If you did a large enough of a water change to get rid of it, you may have stress the already stressed shrimps.

At this point with 3 left, you can feed them almost nothing and in a few weeks if they are all alive, you can add more stock. The infection or diseases will have passed. Or do as Beijing08 suggest and reset the tank.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

I used the air hose to siphon the algae out so it was the same amount of water as a normal water change so =(.


----------

